# 3day old pigeon baby



## sally&morgan (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi guys

My two pet pigeons have had 3 rounds of babies in the last 6monhs but they always died at day 2, so I took there eggs away every time they laid for the last 3months.

but 3 weeks ago they laid again and I just left them the one egg, this one hatched 3days ago, so far has out lived the others in the past by a day, but Im worried its going to happen again, should the babies crop always be really full? its grown in size everyday so far, but its not very lively, how responsive should it be?, eyes are not open yet, just worried, anything I need to know??


----------



## jondove (Nov 17, 2011)

sally&morgan said:


> Hi guys
> 
> My two pet pigeons have had 3 rounds of babies in the last 6 months but they always died at day 2, so I took there eggs away every time they laid for the last 3months.
> 
> but 3 weeks ago they laid again and I just left them the one egg, this one hatched 3days ago, so far has out lived the others in the past by a day, but Im worried its going to happen again, should the babies crop always be really full? its grown in size everyday so far, but its not very lively, how responsive should it be?, eyes are not open yet, just worried, anything I need to know??


First, I hope you meant that you *replaced* the eggs with fake ones, not just took them away.

As for the little baby, the parents should brood him to keep him warm (until his feathers grow) and feed him very often at this young age. If they do that, you should just leave them alone to do their job.

Any idea why the other babies died? Parents didn't take care of them (are they young?) or maybe some illness? There are diseases that apparently healthy pigeons can carry and pass to their babies.


----------



## sally&morgan (Aug 12, 2009)

course I replaced them with fake eggs, not that stupid, the parents are young, both 2yrs old, nope them seem to take care of them, must be an illness, but my pets dont show any sign of illness.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Wondering the same things. When you take away their eggs, you should replace them with fake eggs so that the birds don't lay right away again. This way they will sit on the fake eggs for the few weeks. If you allow her to keep laying eggs after eggs, she will deplete herself of calcium, which can have very bad consequences. 

And also wondering why the others died. If the parents are carrying e coli or salmonella, for example, this can also cause the the babies to die in the shell, or within days of hatching. I would definitely get the droppings checked.


----------



## sally&morgan (Aug 12, 2009)

thanks jay!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Let us know how it goes with this baby. Or if you have the droppings checked. Good luck.


----------



## sally&morgan (Aug 12, 2009)

once again the baby died, made it to 5days old, getting pissed off now.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

sally&morgan said:


> once again the baby died, made it to 5days old, getting pissed off now.


"could be disease, a symptom of mortality for nestlings could be Streptococcus infection, Trichomoniasis or even Salmonellosis. I would not keep breeding these parent birds untill they are tested by the vet and can see if they are harboring something."

I posted this for you back in october, did you find anything out?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You have got to get these guys checked out. Start with the droppings and see if they are carrying something. As I already mentioned, and spiritwings has also, you need to find out what the parents have. I agree that they shouldn't be allowed to breed until they are treated and made well.

I'm really sorry you have lost another one, but this is going to keep happening until you get it figured out. Good luck.


----------



## sally&morgan (Aug 12, 2009)

thanks for the advice guys.


----------

